# Can't login using Chrome on my iPad



## stolpe (Jan 15, 2014)

I have figured out what my username and password is and I'm logged on on my PC using Firefox.
But recently I got logged out on my iPad in my Chrome reader. It says:

*An Error Has Occured!
Sorry Guest, you are banned from using this forum!
"My first answer here as a member," right. Ban is permanent, post deleted.
This ban is not set to expire.*

It's strange cause I can login on my PC using Firefox but I get this message using Chrome, I get this message all the time. *When using Safari I can login*, Is this a knows Firefox on iPad problem or what?

Thanks in advance, Stolpe.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 15, 2014)

Its possible that your ipad is using a IP or internet provider that is blocked due to spamming or abuse.
Send a e-mail to the assistant admin with the IP of your tablet, and he might be able to remove the ban.


----------



## stolpe (Jan 15, 2014)

My iPad is using the same router as the PC so they should show the same IP-number against the internet provider. It works in the web browser Safari on my iPad but not on my web browser Chrome.

Probably a temporary bug that they will fix in a future update. Thanks for your time.

/ Stolpe


----------



## dcm (Jan 15, 2014)

Worked fine on my iPad (both Chrome and Safari).


----------



## stolpe (Feb 20, 2014)

I fixed it myself. I cleared my cookies and the cache in Chrome and then it worked again.

Thanks for you trying to help me.

/ Stolpe


----------



## fiend (Apr 2, 2014)

I have the same problem in FF, but in Chrome it works alright. I don't want to clear my cookies though! :/

Found out I can delete the cookies only for canonrumors! 
That solved the problem.

The thing is that it seems to redirect me to the loginpage or something to show me that I'm using the wrong password, but since I'm not logged in or something.. I get that banned message instead.

When I removed the cookie I came to a page that told me to login..


----------



## stolpe (Jun 23, 2014)

I got this problem again but on the computer this time on the PC in FireFox. Cleared the cookies for Canonrumors.com and then it worked again. Strange...

/ Stolpe


----------

